# Release BLASC 0.7.0 BUILD83 + Neue Webseite



## B3N (16. Oktober 2005)

Nach langer Zeit ist es endlich soweit, die neue Version von BLASC ist fertig und kann ab sofort herunter geladen werden. Falls ihr das Autoupdate deaktiviert haben solltet, nehmt nun bitte eine manuelle Aktualisierung vor oder ladet euch unseren "Webinstaller" herunter. Falls ihr in euren Einstellungen die Wissensdatenbank deaktiviert haben solltet, so aktiviert diese nun bitte wieder.

*Hier ein paar "Facts" zum neuen Client:*

- Profilauswahl nun möglich
- Neues Verfahren zum verarbeiten der Cachedateien
- Verbessertes Autoupdate
- Neuer BLASCProfiler
- uvm.

Zusätzlich haben wir der Webseite ein neues Gesicht verpasst. Die Schriften sollten nun wesentlich besser zum lesen sein und allgemein ist nun mehr Platz vorhanden. Die Bereiche Waffen, Sets und Quests wurden erweitert und optisch angepasst. In den nächsten Wochen werden nach und nach weitere Features eingebaut und die Datenbank weiter optimiert.

Für Fragen, Wünsche oder Verbesserungsvorschläge konstruktiver Art haben wir natürlich immer ein Ohr. Zu finden sind wir entweder im Quakenet, Channel: #blacklegion oder in unserem Forum.

Und nun wünschen wir euch viel Spaß mit dem neuen BLASC!

Download: »BLASC  Webinstaller«


----------



## Patrice (16. Oktober 2005)

Super Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mars (16. Oktober 2005)

Supi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Dass man ausführlich nach Items/Mobs suchen kann, schlug ich ja schon bei Inwow.de vor, und wurde dort von einem von euch ja schon gesagt dass das schon Todo ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Hab noch verschiedene Fragen+Vorschläge:

1. Wäre es noch möglich, die Position von (Quest)Items, die aus Kisten u.a. gewonnen werden, abzuspeichern? Das man auf der Karte sehen kann wo die Kisten stehn, wo man die Sachen rausholen muss.

2. Muss jeder aus der Gilde Blasc haben oder liest Blasc alle Member der Gilde bei einem Spieler der Blasc hat aus? /edit: Sehe gerade, jeder muss es haben. Schade - wäre gut wenn ihr das ändern würdet.

2. "Die SavedVariables leert sich von alleine nach dem Upload wenn du dich das nächstemal mit dem Account einloggst. " (Zitat von einem von euch auf Inwow). Heißt das, dass wenn ich Blasc nur ab und zu mal starten möchte, dass dann die gesammelten Daten vom Interfaceaddon trotzdem gelöscht werden? Fände es besser, wenn man Blasc starten könnte, wann man möchte (also komplett manuell... ohne dieses "erkennt wann WoW gestartet und beendet wird"; und natürlich dann dass WoW nicht automatisch gestartet wird), also eben nur wenn ich die Daten updaten möchte), und das dann Blasc die savedvariables löscht, wenn der Upload fertig ist (also Blasc, nicht BlascProfiler-Interfaceaddon). 

3. Ich kann WoW nicht mehr ordnungsgemäß beenden seitdem Blasc installiert ist. Hab gerade nicht die genaue Fehlermeldung, aber in einer FrameXML/...-Datei ist ein Frame nil o_O. Ich benutze ImprovedErrorFrame (vlt. wird der Error normalerweise nicht angezeigt, aber dank IEF nun doch?)

4. Der Link zum "Herold öffnen" (in Blasc) funktioniert nicht (man kommt immer auf die Startseite). /edit: Ich sehe aber gerade, dass der Link "Herold" erst jetzt da ist.. vlt. gings deswegen gerade nicht?

5. Fände es gut, wenn es einen Ghostmodus geben würde für den Herold, so dass man dort bei "neueste Aktualisierungen" und der Herold-Liste nicht auftaucht und nur der, der den korrekten Direktlink hat, auf den Herold zugreifen kann.

6. Könnte man bei den Berufen (auf der Page die Liste) noch Angeben, welcher Skilllevel nötig ist um das Rezept benutzen zu können?

7. Wenn ich nach einem Spieler im Herold suchen möchte und keinen Server wähle, so wird "kein Spieler gefunden" angezeigt (besser wäre auf allen Servern zu suchen oder anzuzeigen, dass man einen Server wählen soll)


----------



## Crowley (16. Oktober 2005)

Mars schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Wäre es noch möglich, die Position von (Quest)Items, die aus Kisten u.a. gewonnen werden, abzuspeichern? Das man auf der Karte sehen kann wo die Kisten stehn, wo man die Sachen rausholen muss.


Ist möglich und wird auch irgendwann kommen. Allerdings kann ich noch keinen Termin dazu geben.



> 2. "Die SavedVariables leert sich von alleine nach dem Upload wenn du dich das nächstemal mit dem Account einloggst. " (Zitat von einem von euch auf Inwow). Heißt das, dass wenn ich Blasc nur ab und zu mal starten möchte, dass dann die gesammelten Daten vom Interfaceaddon trotzdem gelöscht werden? Fände es besser, wenn man Blasc starten könnte, wann man möchte (also komplett manuell... ohne dieses "erkennt wann WoW gestartet und beendet wird"; und natürlich dann dass WoW nicht automatisch gestartet wird), also eben nur wenn ich die Daten updaten möchte), und das dann Blasc die savedvariables löscht, wenn der Upload fertig ist (also Blasc, nicht BlascProfiler-Interfaceaddon).


Zur Erklärung: Wenn die SavedVariables/BLASCProfiler.lua hochgeladen wurde schreibt BLASC einen Eintrag in die Datei, die markiert, dass die Daten bereits hochgeladen wurde. Nur wenn dieser Eintrag vorhanden ist werden die gesammelten Informationen gelöscht. Also es geht nichts verloren, egal wie oft du BLASC startest.



> 6. Könnte man bei den Berufen (auf der Page die Liste) noch Angeben, welcher Skilllevel nötig ist um das Rezept benutzen zu können?


Bei den Drop-Rezepten kann man das ja im Tooltip sehen. Für die Trainer-Rezepte hab ich noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden die Daten auszulesen.


----------



## Mars (16. Oktober 2005)

1. Noch zu den Sachen oben (weis nicht wann die gelesen hast, hab jedenfalls oft editiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, was ist mit 3., 4., 5.,7.?): Der Nahkampf- und Fernkampfschaden im Herold wird nicht angezeigt, da steht nur ein Bindestrich.

2. Bei den Trainerrezepten könnte man diese ja per Hand nachtragen (so wie bei Inwow, dass jeder (moderiert) das einsenden kann). Wär auch noch gut, wenn bei Drops ausgelesen wird, ob man eine Spezialisierung (z.B. Elementarleder) braucht.

3. Bei der Questübersicht wärs gut, wenn auch Gold/Silber bei der Belohnung angezeigt wird

PS: Menno mir fällt so viel ein, dass ich das Editieren nicht lassen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowley (16. Oktober 2005)

Die benötigte Handwerks-Spezialisierung steht in den Rezept-Tooltips mit drin.

Die Geld-Belohnungen hab ich in die Questliste eingefügt.


----------



## Geschan (16. Oktober 2005)

Wird der Herold auch noch irgendwann überarbeitet???
Der funktioniert ja Teilweise nicht richtig. Es Fehlen unter anderem einige Server...auch meinen (Aegwynn).
Die XML Daten von Gilden funktionieren nicht...einige Charektäre werden falsch oder garnicht angezeigt...

Ich wäre auch dafür, dass man Charaktäre in verbinung mit einem Account auf der Webseite hochladen kann und dann alle Charaktäre eine Spielers in einen Account angelegt werden....und man diese auch verwalten kann....


----------



## B3N (16. Oktober 2005)

Ja der Herold wird überarbeitet und auch vollständig auf blasc.de integriert, momentan befindet dieser sich ja noch auf der Black-Legion Seite. Ein genaues Datum dafür kann ich allerdings nicht sagen im moment. Was die Server angeht wo nicht auftauchen, danach werd ich asap schauen.


----------



## Rookie (17. Oktober 2005)

ma ne frage zu euren sig's...
kann ich die als nicht-BL'ler auch spazieren tragen? würd die gern unter die char sig packen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sieht niedlich aus ^^


----------



## B3N (17. Oktober 2005)

Rookie schrieb:
			
		

> ma ne frage zu euren sig's...
> kann ich die als nicht-BL'ler auch spazieren tragen? würd die gern unter die char sig packen
> 
> 
> ...




Welche speziell meinst du da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hamu Spellcraft (17. Oktober 2005)

Wuhu! Nach der langen Pause, endlich! Sehr schön.

Wird es demnächst eine Item-Suchmaske ala Thottbot oder Allakhazam geben? Das fehlt irgendwie noch. Oder gibt es die schon und ich bin nur blind? O.o


----------



## B3N (17. Oktober 2005)

Hamu schrieb:
			
		

> Wuhu! Nach der langen Pause, endlich! Sehr schön.
> 
> Wird es demnächst eine Item-Suchmaske ala Thottbot oder Allakhazam geben? Das fehlt irgendwie noch. Oder gibt es die schon und ich bin nur blind? O.o
> [post="101965"][/post]​




Steht auf unserer Liste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pearly (18. Oktober 2005)

ich weiß nicht ob das schon genannt wurde, aber der realm krag'jin existiert in der herold-serverliste überhaupt nicht

Pearly


----------



## B3N (18. Oktober 2005)

Pearly schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiß nicht ob das schon genannt wurde, aber der realm krag'jin existiert in der herold-serverliste überhaupt nicht
> 
> Pearly
> [post="102054"][/post]​




Fehlende Realms werden asap nachgetragen, wir sind dran! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (19. Oktober 2005)

So...die fehlenden Realms wurden alle eingetragen und tauchen nun auch auf... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kazragore_BdC (19. Oktober 2005)

Mars schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Ich kann WoW nicht mehr ordnungsgemäß beenden seitdem Blasc installiert ist. Hab gerade nicht die genaue Fehlermeldung, aber in einer FrameXML/...-Datei ist ein Frame nil o_O. Ich benutze ImprovedErrorFrame (vlt. wird der Error normalerweise nicht angezeigt, aber dank IEF nun doch?)[post="101872"][/post]​



Selbes Problem habe ich auch. Neueste BLASC-Version drauf und ich kann WoW nicht mehr beenden und meinen Char auch nicht mehr ausloggen, wenn ich Glück hab kann ich noch per Alt+Tab switchen, ansonsten Reset...
FEhlermeldung kann man net sehen, aber man hört dieses Fehler-Geräusch.


----------



## B3N (19. Oktober 2005)

Kazragore_BdC schrieb:
			
		

> Selbes Problem habe ich auch. Neueste BLASC-Version drauf und ich kann WoW nicht mehr beenden und meinen Char auch nicht mehr ausloggen, wenn ich Glück hab kann ich noch per Alt+Tab switchen, ansonsten Reset...
> FEhlermeldung kann man net sehen, aber man hört dieses Fehler-Geräusch.
> [post="102071"][/post]​




Und das Problem tritt erst auf seit dem du BLASC installiert hast? Hast du den BLASCProfiler mal deaktiviert und es dann nochmal versucht? Welche AddOns benutzt du noch? Ich hab betreff dieses Fehlers verschiedenste Tests gemacht - doch ich konnte den Fehler nicht reproduzieren. Intern bei uns trart der noch bei niemanden auf...


----------



## Kazragore_BdC (19. Oktober 2005)

Ja, ohne Blasc keine Probleme, hab diverse AddOns: Cosmos2, Titan XP (incl. div. Addons), CTRaidAssist, Auctioneer, PVPlog etc.


----------



## Pearly (19. Oktober 2005)

mir ist nochmal eine sache aufgefallen, die man verbessern könnte: wenn man bei herold eine gildenübersicht anschaut, sieht man zwar wie viele es von jedem beruf gibt, etc. aber es wird nicht angezeigt, wer einen bestimmten beruf hat, man muss erst ein paar mitglieder testweise anschaun um zu sehen ob er diesen beruf hat. vielleicht könnte man hinter jedem charakter schreiben, welche berufe er hat.

Pearly


----------



## B3N (19. Oktober 2005)

Pearly schrieb:
			
		

> mir ist nochmal eine sache aufgefallen, die man verbessern könnte: wenn man bei herold eine gildenübersicht anschaut, sieht man zwar wie viele es von jedem beruf gibt, etc. aber es wird nicht angezeigt, wer einen bestimmten beruf hat, man muss erst ein paar mitglieder testweise anschaun um zu sehen ob er diesen beruf hat. vielleicht könnte man hinter jedem charakter schreiben, welche berufe er hat.
> 
> Pearly
> [post="102083"][/post]​




Der Herold wird in absehbarer Zeit komplett neu gestaltet - wir arbeiten an den neuen, ich möchte am alten nur noch schwerwiegende Fehler / Dinge ändern, da ich die Zeit lieber in den neuen Herold investiere. Einen genauen Release kann ich aber im Moment noch nicht sagen. Etwas Geduld.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rookie (19. Oktober 2005)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Welche speziell meinst du da?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



na das wassu als sig hast... das süße in rot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			
				B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Und das Problem tritt erst auf seit dem du BLASC installiert hast? Hast du den BLASCProfiler mal deaktiviert und es dann nochmal versucht? Welche AddOns benutzt du noch? Ich hab betreff dieses Fehlers verschiedenste Tests gemacht - doch ich konnte den Fehler nicht reproduzieren. Intern bei uns trart der noch bei niemanden auf...
> [post="102074"][/post]​



tritt bei mir auch auf... und da mir zZ langweilig is, schreib ich ma all meine aktiven addons auf ^^ :

AF_Tooltip
AlphaMap
GBars (modded version)
MyBags
Atlas
Auctioneer
MonkeyQuest
AutoMageBuff
CensusPlus
BagGauge
MyAddOns
BuffTimers
Chronos
CooldownCount
CT_RaidAssist
CQMC
CT_MailMod
Decursive
EasyMail
eCastingBar
EnhancedFlightMap
EnhTooltip
EquipCompare
FastQuest
FilterAFK
FilterKnown
Fonts (dia2 fonts, sehr süß ^^)
Gatherer
goodinspect
ImprovedAssist
ImprovedErrorFrame
Insomniax_CombatCaller
ItemBuff
ItemsMatrix
KillLog
MapLibrary
MapNotes
MobHealth
MonkeyBuddy
myBindings
QuickLoot
Recap
RedOut
Relinker
RogueHelper
RogueSpam
sct (scrolling combat text)
Sea
SelfCast
SKMap
StanceSets
StatusBar
StunWatch
Timers
Titan + -durability, -friendsx, -honorplus, -mail, -skillframe
TrainerSkills
UseByName
WeaponQuickSwap

hoffe das füllt nicht ne ganze seite  :wink:


----------



## B3N (19. Oktober 2005)

Danke für die Liste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sicher darft du das BLASC Banner verwenden, hier der zu verwendende Link damit du immer das aktuelle hast.:

http://www.blasc.de/images/blasc_banner.gif


----------



## Rookie (19. Oktober 2005)

danke danke

way to go blasc!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kazragore_BdC (21. Oktober 2005)

Hier nun meine AddOn-Liste:

Blizzard_AuctionUI: enabled
Blizzard_BattlefieldMinimap: enabled
Blizzard_BindingUI: enabled
Blizzard_CraftUI: enabled
Blizzard_InspectUI: enabled
Blizzard_MacroUI: enabled
Blizzard_RaidUI: enabled
Blizzard_TalentUI: enabled
Blizzard_TradeSkillUI: enabled
Blizzard_TrainerUI: enabled
AllInOneInventory: enabled
AllInOneInventoryKhaos: enabled
AltInvite: enabled
ArcaneBar: enabled
Archaeologist: enabled
AssistMe: enabled
Atlas: enabled
Auctioneer: enabled
AutoBindOnPickup: enabled
AutoMake: disabled
BadRep: disabled
BankItems: enabled
BankStatement: enabled
BarOptions: enabled
BetterItemCount: disabled
BetterKeyBinding: enabled
BLASCProfiler: disabled
Bookworm: enabled
BuffOptions: enabled
CastOptions: enabled
CastTime: enabled
CensusPlus: enabled
ChannelManager: enabled
CharacterProfiler: enabled
CharactersViewer: enabled
ChatScroll: enabled
ChatTimeStamps: enabled
Chronos: enabled
Clock: enabled
CombatCaller: enabled
CombatStats: enabled
CooldownCount: enabled
CooldownCountAutoBar: disabled
CooldownCountBarOptions: enabled
CooldownCountBibToolbars: disabled
CooldownCountBottomBar: disabled
CooldownCountCosmos: enabled
CooldownCountCT: disabled
CooldownCountDiscord: disabled
CooldownCountFlexBar: disabled
CooldownCountGypsy: disabled
CooldownCountNurfed: disabled
CooldownCountPopBar: enabled
CooldownCountSecondBar: disabled
CooldownCountSideBar: disabled
Cosmos: disabled
CT_RaidAssist: enabled
DamageMeters: disabled
Decursive: enabled
DivineBlessing: enabled
Earth: enabled
EasyMail: enabled
ElitePlayerFrame: enabled
Enchantrix: enabled
EnhancedTradeSkills: enabled
EnhTooltip: enabled
EquipCompare: enabled
ExampleAddOn: disabled
FreeBagSlots: enabled
FriendsFacts: enabled
Gatherer: enabled
GFW_FeedOMatic: disabled
GFW_HuntersHelper: enabled
goodinspect: enabled
GRogueTicker: disabled
GuildProfiler: enabled
Gymnast: enabled
HunterPetSkills: enabled
ImprovedErrorFrame: enabled
Informant: enabled
ItemBuff: enabled
Khaos: enabled
KillLog: enabled
Libram: enabled
LookLock: enabled
LS3D_CraftInfo: enabled
MapNotes: disabled
MCom: enabled
Meteorologist: enabled
MinimapZoom: enabled
MobHealth: disabled
MobileFrames: enabled
MobileMinimapButtons: enabled
MobInfo2: enabled
Modifier2Sell: enabled
MonitorStatus: enabled
myMusic: disabled
Necrosis: enabled
Notepad: enabled
PartyQuests: enabled
PetFeeder: enabled
PetMonitor: enabled
PetXPBar: enabled
PopBar: enabled
PVPCooldown: enabled
PvPLog: enabled
QuestLogLevelPatch: enabled
QuestScrollSpeed: enabled
QuickLoot: enabled
RaidMinion: enabled
RangeCheck: disabled
RangeColor: enabled
ReagentData: enabled
ReagentHelper: disabled
ReagentInfo: enabled
RedOut: disabled
ReloadUI: enabled
Reputation: disabled
RogueHelper: enabled
rSelfCast: enabled
sct: enabled
Sea: enabled
SellValue: enabled
Servitude: disabled
ShardTracker: enabled
SideBar: disabled
SimpleTranqShot: disabled
SKMap: enabled
Sky: enabled
SmartPet: enabled
SocialMods: enabled
Stubby: enabled
TackleBox: enabled
TellTrack: enabled
Thottbot: enabled
Titan: enabled
TitanAggroAlert: enabled
TitanAtlas: enabled
TitanAuctions: enabled
TitanBankItems: enabled
TitanBG: enabled
TitanCritLine: enabled
TitanEmoteMenu: enabled
TitanFactions: enabled
TitanGuild: enabled
TitanHonorPlus: enabled
TitanItemBonuses: enabled
TitanMail: enabled
TitanModMenu: enabled
TitanPetXp: enabled
TitanPvPStatus: enabled
TitanQuests: enabled
TitanShardCounter: enabled
TitanSkills: enabled
TitanTracker: enabled
TooltipsBase: enabled
TooltipsColorTarget: enabled
TooltipsGuildTarget: enabled
TooltipsKhaos: enabled
TooltipsPlayerTarget: enabled
TooltipsPropsTarget: enabled
TooltipsPVPTarget: enabled
TotemStomper: enabled
TrackerToggle: enabled
TrainerSkills: enabled
VisibilityOptions: enabled
WorldMapInfo: enabled
WoWPlayer: enabled

Blasc i. M. natürlich disabled weil's ja net funzt, hab dann meinen anderen Profiler laufen, der iss aber deaktiviert dann wenn Blasc läuft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

